# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Ammattilaispyöräilyn seuraaminen ravintolassa

## vetooo

Eurosport tarjoaa varsin kattavasti lähetyksiä ammattipyöräilystä. Häiriintyykö kilpailunautintosi, kun vaimo jaksaa muistuttaa tekemättömistä kotitöistä kerta toisensa jälkeen? Nyt on keksitty varma keino päästä tätäkin asiaa karkuun. Ei tarvitse kuin suunnata ravintolaan seuraamaan pyöräiykisoja lajihenkisten virkaveljien kanssa.

Viime kaudella sangen moni foorumilainen löysi tiensä Helsingin keskustan Sports Academyhin tölläämään Ranskan ympäriajon 17. etappia, joka päättyi Tourmalet'n huipulle. 1 ½ kuukautta myöhemmin Vueltan 20. etappia (Bola del Miundo) jännitettiin hieman pienemmällä porukalla.

Kauden 2011 toinen monumenttiklassikko on Ronde van Vlaanderen, joka on vuorossa sunnuntaina 3.4. Eurosportilla on pitkä 4,5-tuntinen suora lähetys Rondesta alkaen kello 13.30 ja päättyen n. klo 18.00. Katselurauhaa helpottaa se, että 3.4. ei pelata SM-liigan pudotuspelejä ja Bernien F1:set pysyvät varikolla. Tosin Englannin Valioliigaa näyttäisi tulevan sunnuntaina, mutta eiköhän Ronde-yleisölle löydy joku tv-nurkkaus.

Itse ajattelin raahautua Helsingin keskustan Sports Academyhin sunnuntaina Eurosportin lähetyksen startatessa. Tämä on vapaamuotoista toimintaa, joten mitään ilmoitusvelvollisuutta ei ole etukäteen, tuleeko paikanpäälle vai ei. Tietty jos jaksaa mainita tulostaan tähän ketjuun, pystyn todennäköisemmin välttämään Ronden tölläämisen yksin.  :Hymy: 

Helsingin Sports Academy sijaitsee osoittaeessa Kaivokatu 8, 00100 Helsinki (p. 010 76 64300) Rautatieasemaa vastapäätä.

----------


## vetooo

> Jaaha, eivät tulleet pyäräilykamppeet ajoissa  sunnuntailenkkeilyyn joten valun sitten tuonne  sporttiakatemiaan.



Hyvä! Sitten en joudu katsomaan yksin  kilpailua sporttiakatemiassa!  :Leveä hymy:  Meikäläisen tunnistaa Ranskan ympäriajon Polka Dot -hatusta (punavalkopilkullinen, kuva).

----------


## Leopejo

Olen noin 2041 km päässä, mutta henkisesti mukana ;-)

----------


## vetooo

> Olen noin 2041 km päässä, mutta henkisesti mukana ;-)



Viime vuonna olimme parin foorumistin kanssa katsomassa Espanjan ympäriajon 20. etappia (maalinousu Bola del Mundo), niin sporttiakatemiassa oli ehkä viisissäkymmenissä ollut italialainen herrasmies. Puhui ihan sujuvaa suomen kieltä ja väitti olleensa aikoinaan Italian mestari maantiellä.  :No huh!:  (tämän muistan varmasti)

Väitän tietäväni suht paljon pyöräilystä, mutta tämä kaveri laittoi sellaiset faktat pöytään, että olisin jäänyt syvällisemmässä keskustelussa hyvin nopeasti oppipojan rooliin. Mainitsi olevansa mm. Vincenzo Nilbalin isän hyvä ystävä ja vierailleen tämän kotona Sisiliassa. Siinä oli myös jotain muuta juttua, mutta nyt en ihan tarkkaan muista ja uskalla lähteä kirjoittamaan.

Eli joku italialainen 1980-luvun ammattilaistason pyöräilijä, jolla on vahvat siteet Suomeen (ainakin puhui suomea sujuvasti pienellä italiaanovivahteella).

----------


## Leopejo

> Eli joku italialainen 1980-luvun ammattilaistason pyöräilijä, jolla on vahvat siteet Suomeen (ainakin puhui suomea sujuvasti pienellä italiaanovivahteella).



Asiaa pitää tutkia!

Italian "mestareita" on joka sorttiin, ammattilaisista junnuihin, puoliammattilaisista harrastusjärjestöihin. 

Jonkin verran tunnen (tunsin aikoinaan) PK-seudun italiaanoja, mutta pyöräilijää en muista. Ainoa italialainen kansainvälisen tason urheilija joka asuu tai asui Suomessa jonka tiedän, on entinen, 80- tai 90-luvun hiihtäjä. Hän ei ollut ihan De Zolt-, Albarello- tai Fauner-tasoa, mutta muistin nimen hiihto-TV-lähetyksistä.

Mainekkaampi on varmaan Jyväskylän Yliopiston ja Kuortaneen Urheiluopiston (?) professori Carmelo Bosco, jonka tutkimukset urheilutieteen alalta ovat tunnettuja koko maailmassa. Hänen tyttärensä edustivat (Manuela) tai edustavat (Carla) Suomea pikajuoksussa. Ja niin, vaimo on Harri Kirvesniemen sisko.

----------


## vetooo

Nyt pääsen vasta lähtemään. Koko aamupäivä mennyt pakollisia etätöitä tehdessä. Noin tunnin kuluttua sporttiakatemiassa.

----------


## OMT

Onko ensi sunnuntaille samanlaisia suunnitelmia?

----------


## vetooo

> Onko ensi sunnuntaille samanlaisia suunnitelmia?



Ainakin itse olen paikalla. Toivottavasti saadaan hieman isompi ryhmä paikalle. Meitä oli yhteensä kolme seuraamassa Rondea sporttiakatemiassa (siis sitä screeniä, jota itse tölläsin). Ei siinä mitään, meillä oli hyvä ja asiantunteva Ronde-porukka viime sunnuntaina, mutta ainahan sitä toivoisi hieman enemmän massaa.

----------


## OMT

Minulla ei ole juurikaan asiantuntemusta tai massaa, mutta olisi mukavaa tulla paikalle notkumaan ja kuuntelemaan viisaampien analyysejä. 
Satun vielä sopivasti tulemaan junalla asemalle lähetyksen aikoihin.

----------


## vetooo

> Minulla ei ole juurikaan asiantuntemusta tai massaa, mutta olisi mukavaa tulla paikalle notkumaan ja kuuntelemaan viisaampien analyysejä. 
> Satun vielä sopivasti tulemaan junalla asemalle lähetyksen aikoihin.



Painotetaan vielä sen verran, kaikki lajista kiinnostuneet ovat enemmän kuin tervetulleita seuraamaan kisoja SA-juottolaan! Mikäs sen parempaa että avoimiin kysymyksiin saa vastauksia. Mitään ennakkovaatimuksia ei ole. Esimerkiksi minulla ei ole lainkaan omakohtaista taustaa lajin kilpailupuolelta. Lajitaustani ja "-tietouteni" on yhtä kuin tv ja netti.

----------


## vetooo

Onko Helsingin Sport Academyhin raahautumassa väkeä sunnuntaina tölläämään Pariisi-Roubaix'ta? Bernien F1:set ajelee jo aamupäivällä, joten niistä ei ole harmia Pariisi-Roubaix'n näkökulmasta. Itse ajattelin täräyttää paikanpäälle jo Eurosportin lähetyksen alkuhetkillä eli kello 13.30 aikoihin.

----------


## Leopejo

Taas kerran mukana hengellisesti.

----------


## OJ

Ollaan hengessä mukana. Arenbergiin pitäisi kärjen saapua siinä 7:30 täkäläistä aikaa, mutta eiköhän toi meidän pieni herätyskello kampea ylös jo siinä seiskan aikoihin.

----------


## vetooo

Erinomainen päivä sairastua. Jää tämänpäiväinen sporttiakatemia-reissu väliin kuumeen takia.

----------


## OMT

Kiitokset sille jannulle, joka tuli ehdottamaan henkilökunnalle, että pyöräilyä voisi katsoa curling-huoneessa. Muuten olisi joutunut katsomaan kisaa ilman selostusta. 
Salibandy on ilmeisesti pyöräilyä tärkeämpi laji.

----------


## vetooo

Sorry OMT, etten päässyt paikalle. Meni oikeestaan koko kisa ohi, kun kuume ja kaikki helvetin taudin iskenyt päälle. Otetaan uusi yritys seuraavalla kerralla.

----------


## OMT

Ensi kerralla sitten isommalla porukalla paikalle. Olin itse ensimmäistä kertaa tuolla katsomassa kisaa ja alkunihkeydestä huolimatta jäi ihan hyvä fiilis. 
Oli pakko lähteä vielä kisan jälkeen pienelle lenkillekin.

----------


## vetooo

Ainakin itse olen suuntaamassa Helsingin keskustan Sports Academyhin huomenna lauantaina ja ylihuomenna sunnuntaina tölläämään Giro d'Italiaa. Eurosportin lähetykset alkavat kello 15.00 molempina päivinä. Meikäläinen on paikalla ennen lähetyksen alkamista. Olisihan se mieltä lämmittävää jos seuraan liittyisi muutakin populaa...

----------


## maupa

Olisiko kukaan Turussa kiinnostunut kokoontumaan johonkin huomenna? Mihin?

----------


## rhubarb

Joo, huomenna voisi koittaa SA:yyn. Yläkerrasta varmaan löytyy tilaa…

----------


## Jousi

Mulla jää menojen päällekkäisyyksien takia välin huominen SA keikka. Ei vaan millään ehdi. Damn!

----------


## OMT

Sunnuntaina voisin yrittää tulla paikalle. Se oli mun mielestä hyvä tila se curling-huone (?), kun pyöräily ei muuten Sports Academyssa ollut kovin kovassa kurssissa viimeksi. Kannattaa pyytää pääsyä sinne jos se on vapaana.

----------


## petri ok

OffTopic: Oma ratkaisuni on ollut kanta/lähibaarissani sellainen, että olen vähan väliä huomautellut lajista, toisinaan houkutellut omistajan katsomaan youtubesta milloin Abdujabarovin kaatumista Champsilla jne ja tänään Chiappuchia Sestrierellä 1992, kun moottoripyörät jäi jälkeen, toki ravintelissa on myös ranskalaissyntyinen tarjoilijatyttö, joten siihenkin piti iskeä ja ostaa hänellekin virallinen Tour-opas, ja oletan ja luvattin, että Touria katellaan ravintelissa. Luvattiin jo, vaan omistajan vaimosta en ole vielä varma. Ja jos näin käypi niin Puistola, Tapulikaupunki, Suutarila alueella olisi ainakin yksi paikka katsoa. Haastetaan vaan muutkin kaupunkinosat kisaan mukaan ja hankitaan lajille lisää katsojia.

Tour on sinällään hienossa paikassa, ettei mitään (Vimpelin lisäksi) ole käynnissä, joten luulempa, että HAnkosta Petsamoon voisi samaa yrittää. Useampi sisään vaikka Ivalossa ja kysymään baarimikolta, jotta näkyykö Eurosport.

----------


## Leopejo

Tervehdys!

Olen Suomessa 15. - 19. heinäkuuta. Valitettavasti silloin ei näyttäisi olevan kovin jännittäviä Tourin etappeja, mutta olisi kiva tavata foorumisteja.

T. Leopejo

----------


## perryman

Stadin aseman kupeessa olevassa Sporttibaari Chelseassa ainakin näytetään Touria, pyynnöstä saa vielä äänetkin, mikä ei ole ollut selviö Elmossa tai Sports Academyssä.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Stadin aseman kupeessa olevassa Sporttibaari Chelseassa ainakin näytetään Touria, pyynnöstä saa vielä äänetkin, mikä ei ole ollut selviö Elmossa tai Sports Academyssä.



Saatiinhan me SA:n "terassille" äänet ainakin viime vuonna..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Tervehdys!
> 
> Olen Suomessa 15. - 19. heinäkuuta. Valitettavasti silloin ei näyttäisi olevan kovin jännittäviä Tourin etappeja, mutta olisi kiva tavata foorumisteja.
> 
> T. Leopejo



La 16.7. ajetaan 14. etappi, joka päättyy Plateau de Beillen maalinousuun. Se on 6 vuoren kova osuus Pyreneillä.

Minulle on sinänsä sama, mikä on Ravintola, päivämäärä ja etappi, mutta ensisijaisesti kannatan vuoristoetappeja.

Nyt on mainittu rafloina Sports Academy, Elmo ja Sporttibaari Chelsea.

----------


## rhubarb

16. päivähän olisi sitten ihan mainio katselmuspäivä ellei satu olemaan muita urheilutapahtumia päällä?

----------


## ristopee

Pikainen tsekkaus: mtv3 max formula 1:stä 13.40-16.05, canal+ urheilu: 15.00-20.00 atp tennis välierät, nelonen pro 1: moottoripyöräilyä, nelonen pro 2: golfia

----------


## Oppressor

> Pikainen tsekkaus: mtv3 max formula 1:stä 13.40-16.05, canal+ urheilu: 15.00-20.00 atp tennis välierät, nelonen pro 1: moottoripyöräilyä, nelonen pro 2: golfia



Eihän noista mikään vaikuta urheilulle verrattuna Touriin....

----------


## rhubarb

> Eihän noista mikään vaikuta urheilulle verrattuna Touriin....



Lähinnä siis sitä, että jotkut tosiurheilusta tietämättömät seuraavat esim. formula-ajelua ravintoloissa jolloin ruutuja jää käyttöön vähemmän. Luulisin kuitenkin että ainakin yksi liikenee noilta tapahtumilta.

----------


## Poursuivant

Kun kyselin ensimmäisen etapin aikana Elmosta asiaa, niin kuulemma jonkin aikaa etukäteen pitäisi ilmoittaa, milloin tullaan tms. Varmaan sen Konehuoneen (nurkkaus, jossa verho ja tilaa noin 20 hlölle) saisi vielä??? La, etappi nro 14. sopii minulle hyvin.

----------


## rhubarb

Olisiko kello 13-19:30 tjsp. sitten, lähetys taitaa alkaa 13:15?

----------


## ristopee

Elmoon siis! Huutaako joku vielä jossain vaiheessa paikan osoitteen josko sinne sitten löytäis.

----------


## Poursuivant

Soitan sinne huomenna ja varmistan asian. Baari sijaitsee Kampissa - metrosta ulos Energiatalon päästä ja katse sisääntulon toiselle puolen. Tässä verkkosivut. Mutta joo, soitan ja varmistan asian hu asap.

----------


## robink

> Pikainen tsekkaus: mtv3 max formula 1:stä 13.40-16.05, canal+ urheilu: 15.00-20.00 atp tennis välierät, nelonen pro 1: moottoripyöräilyä, nelonen pro 2: golfia



Saksan GP on kylläkin vasta 24. päivä, joten tiedä sitten mitkä formula ykköset nuo sitten ovat.

----------


## vetooo

Elmo passaa hyvin. Lauantaiksi ei ole ennustettu kovin helteistä säätä  Helsinkiin, joten ilmastoinnin puuttuessa lämpötila pysyy sisätiloissa  siedettävänä. Viime vuonna kun olimme tölläämässä Tourin 17. etappia  (maalinousu Tourmalet) Sports Academyssä, niin raflassa oli aivan pirun korkea  lämpötila. Itse pamautan lauantaina paikalle tietenkin jo siinä vaiheessa, kun  lähetys alkaa eli klo 13.15 (olettaen, että Elmo on silloin auki).

Jos ja kun Poursuivant saa sovittua Elmon kanssa la 16.7. Tour-päiväksi, niin tähän voitasiin laittaa pientä listaa tulijoista. Ei ole pakollinen, koska tapahtuma on vapaamuotoinen eikä organisointia ole Poursuivantin ansiokasta tiedustelua lukuunottamatta. Eurosportin Tour-lähetys alkaa klo 13.15 ja itse olen jo silloin paikalla.

*Tour de France, 14. etappi, alustavat osanottajat Elmossa la 16.7. (alk. klo 13.15)*

_Leopejo
perryman
PikkuPatleetti + 1 kaveri
Poursuivant_
_rhubarb_
_ristopee
vetooo_

----------


## Poursuivant

> *Tour de France, 14. etappi, alustavat osanottajat Elmossa la 16.7. (alk. klo 13.15)*
> 
> _vetooo_



_Poursuivant_, 13:15 > > >

----------


## ristopee

Itsekin tähtään samoihin aikoihin paikalle.

robink: Ohjelmatietoihin on laitettu iso-britannian gp, eli olisko kyseessä uusintaa.

----------


## perryman

> *Tour de France, 14. etappi, alustavat osanottajat Elmossa la 16.7. (alk. klo 13.15)*
> 
> _Poursuivant_
> _vetooo_



perryman

----------


## Leopejo

Leopejo mukana.

----------


## vetooo

> Leopejo mukana.





Tulet ammattipyöräilyn kehdosta ammattipyöräilyn seuraamisen kehitysmaahan, varo!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Poursuivant

Elmon Konehuone varattu klo 13-19.30. Yleensä tilavuokra, mutta tällä kertaa armosta ilmaiseksi. Kukin tilailee omat juomat ja ruuat tiskiltä. Itse tulen paikalle varmaan heti siinä klo 13.00.

Vetooo & co. Tapaamista, luonnollisesti, saa mainostaa siellä sun täällä.

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Moro moro! Meikäläinen olisi ehkä tulossa yhen kaverin kanssa. Tuonne Kamppi-arealle ei varmaan pyörää saa turvallisesti mihinkään? Eli olisi tultava by train?

----------


## rhubarb

> Moro moro! Meikäläinen olisi ehkä tulossa yhen kaverin kanssa. Tuonne Kamppi-arealle ei varmaan pyörää saa turvallisesti mihinkään? Eli olisi tultava by train?



Päiväsaikaan fillari pysynee paikallaan kunhan on asiallisen näköinen lukitus. Voi tietysti olla mukavampi tulla junalla jos tuppaa hermostuttamaan, ei sitten tarvitse juosta ulos tarkistamaan vähän väliä. 

…

Varmaankin myös paikalla.

----------


## perryman

> Päiväsaikaan fillari pysynee paikallaan kunhan on asiallisen näköinen lukitus. Voi tietysti olla mukavampi tulla junalla jos tuppaa hermostuttamaan, ei sitten tarvitse juosta ulos tarkistamaan vähän väliä. 
> 
> …
> 
> Varmaankin myös paikalla.



Toisinaan näkee pyöriä lukittuna kiinni Elmon terassin kaiteeseen. Harvapa on niin röyhkeä, että alkaisi sahata pyörää siitä irti, näin ainakin luulisin.

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Keksittiin jo kaverin kanssa, että työnnetään pyörät sen tila-autoon (tummennetut lasit) ja vielä pressua päälle. Homma hoidossa siis. Kaveri tarjosi muuten autoaan muillekin säilytyspaikaksi. Jos on tarvis, laita yv:tä. Toivottavasti ei vaan satais niin sais lenkin hoidettua kaupanpäälle. Näillä sanoin: messissä!

----------


## Tira-Misu

Moi,
tulemme paikalle jos konjuktiot sallivat.

Tira-Misu

----------


## Hans Opinion

Hans saattaa tulla tsekkamaan otatusta... ja moikkaamaan nimimerkkejä...

----------


## kmw

Jyrkkä ehkä lauantaille. Kiinnostaisi kyllä, sekä kisa että nicit :Hymy:

----------


## RekanPeesissä

Rekanpeesissä elmoon 12.30

----------


## eklami

Kun ei kotona eurosportit näy niin taidan kanssa tulla yhden jälkeen aamupalalle Elmoon..

----------


## Oppressor

Vahva ehkä huomiselle Oppressorilta

----------


## rhubarb

Sinnehän on tulossa suorastaan yleisöryntäys!

----------


## vetooo

Kasasin itsestään ilmoitelleet (mainitkaa jos unohdin jonkun listalta). Elmoon ( ELMO SPORTS & GRILL   |   Salomonkatu 17, Kamppi, Helsinki   |   Puhelin (09) 694 0011 ) voi siis tulla informoimatta, koska tämä on organisoimaton Tour-tapahtuma raflassa. Kiitokset menevät Poursuivantille, joka varmisti Elmosta etapin katselumahdollisuuden. Eurosportin lähetys alkaa lauantaina klo 13.15. Tiedoksi niille, jotka harkitsevat tulevansa Elmoon vasta osuuden myöhemmässä vaiheessa, niin maalinousu Plateau de Beillen juurelle saavutaan aikataulun mukaan klo 17.18 - 17.50 Suomen aikaa.*

Tour de France, 14. etappi, alustavat osanottajat Elmossa la 16.7. (Eurosportin ähetys alkaa klo 13.15)*

_eklami
Hans Opinion (saattaa tulla tsekkamaan otatusta... ja moikkaamaan nimimerkkejä...)
kmw (jyrkkä ehkä)
Leopejo
Oppressor (vahva ehkä)
perryman
PikkuPatleetti + 1 kaveri
Poursuivant
RekanPeesissä
rhubarb
ristopee
Tira-Misu (jos konjunktiot sallivat)
vetooo_

----------


## Poursuivant

Hyvältä näyttää meno pääjoukossa jo tässä vaiheessa huomista etappia. Porukkaa on mukavasti kasassa ja toivottavasti kaikki pääsevät osallistumaan. Ja pelotonissa on vielä tilaa muillekin. 

Meille on varattu Elmosta Konehuone, oma katselutila, joka sijaitsee ovesta katsottuna suoraan baarin takaosassa - sinne siis.

----------


## vetooo

Elmossa oli hyvä porukka. Kiitokset kaikille läsnäolijoille. Hätäisen laskutoimituksen mukaan lähemmäs 20 fania ahtautui Elmon Konehuoneeseen. Tosin etappi ei ollut ihan niin viihdyttävä, mitä alunperin odottelin. Vanendertin ja Voecklerin suoritukset kuitenkin olivat uskomattoman hienot!

----------


## Leopejo

> Elmossa oli hyvä porukka. Kiitokset kaikille läsnäolijoille. Hätäisen laskutoimituksen mukaan lähemmäs 20 fania ahtautui Elmon Konehuoneeseen. Tosin etappi ei ollut ihan niin viihdyttävä, mitä alunperin odottelin. Vanendertin ja Voecklerin suoritukset kuitenkin olivat uskomattoman hienot!



Kiitos täältäkin, kivaa oli, vaikka etappi ei vastannut täysin odotuksia.

----------


## Oppressor

asjallinen tilaisuus oli - taso kisassa vain kovin heikkoa = kaikki ilman lääkkeitä matkassa?? ; )

----------


## syte

Mites stage 18? Olisko jossain vastaavaa? Silloin tapahtuu ja lupa irtiottoon (siis kotoa) on kai olemassa...  :Vink:

----------


## ristopee

Samoilla linjoilla ollaan kuin edellisetkin. Vähän jäi Selinien lihapiirakka- ja linnajutut taka-alalle, mutta eiköhän me kestetä se.  :Cool:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Mukava oli tavata nimimerkit livenä, Hans tackar!

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Kiitoksia täältäkin seurasta. Olisi ollut mukava nähdä joku toinenkin etappi (olihan tuo vähän lame), mutta olen tuon lopun Tourin reissussa =(. Ehkä joskus myöhemmin, vuoden päästä?

----------


## gorillasaurus

Moi,

joku tuolla aiemmin jo kyselikin, että onko vastaavaa kokoontumista Turussa?

Itse olen siellä lomailemassa, mutta tämän päivän (perjantai 22.7.) etappi tekisi mieli katsoa mielellään Selinien selostuksen kanssa. Missä tämä onnistuisi?

Kiitos neuvoista, turkulaiset!

----------


## gorillasaurus

> Moi,
> 
> joku tuolla aiemmin jo kyselikin, että onko vastaavaa kokoontumista Turussa?
> 
> Itse olen siellä lomailemassa, mutta tämän päivän (perjantai 22.7.) etappi tekisi mieli katsoa mielellään Selinien selostuksen kanssa. Missä tämä onnistuisi?
> 
> Kiitos neuvoista, turkulaiset!



Tiedoksi tänne, että Pikku-Torre (http://www.pikkutorre.fi/) palveli erinomaisesti. Selostusta ei kuultu, mutta mukava siellä oli silti istua, jännittää ja nauttia Goose Island IPA:a.

----------


## vetooo

Onko foorumilaisilla intoa tulla seuraamaan Espanjan ympäriajon 15. etappia Aviles - Angliru johonkin Helsingin keskustan raflaan sunnuntaina 4. syyskuuta? Maalinousuna on siis Espanjan kovimmaksi nousuksi tituleerattu Angliru. Ajajat aloittavat Anglirun kapuamisen n. klo 18.00. Raflavaihtoehtoina olisivat ainakin Sports Academy ja Elmo. Molemmat sijaitsevat aivan Helsingin keskustassa. Tähän ketjuun voi ilmoitella mahdollisesta kiinnostuksesta. Itselläni on tuolloin kaenterissa tilaa, joten olen tulossa paikalle.

Osallistujalista

vetooo

----------


## Jousi

Sunnuntaina 4.9 ajetaan Tour de Helsinki. Itse olen siellä, voi olla moni muukin..?

----------


## ristopee

Sanotaanko vaikka että vahva ehkä. Onko raflavisio tarkentunut?

----------


## eklami

Samoilla linjoilla ristopeen kanssa.

----------


## vetooo

Vaikka Sports Academy Helsingin keskustassa. En tietenkään muistanut samana päivänä ajettavaa Tour de Helsinkiä. Se verottaa porukan mahdollisuuksia ilmestyä paikalle. Itse olisin edelleen tulossa, mtta ihan tyhjillä lehtereillä en viitsi töllätä Anglirun etappia.

----------


## eklami

Mulle sopis hyvin Sports. Toivottavasti siellä saa selostuksen johonkin nurkkaan sitten kuulumaan.

----------


## ristopee

Sports ok. Lähetys alkaa 17:30 eli niihin aikoihin voisi tähdätä paikalle.

----------


## vetooo

Joo, lähetys on tavallista lyhyempi, mutta tuskin tuossa mitään menetetään, vaikka Eurosport aloittaa pyöräilyt vasta klo 17.30. Näemme ns. curling-huoneessa, joka on Sports Academyn 2. kerroksen takaosassa. Siellä on iso scriini ja hyvä äänentoisto. Tarkempia ohjeita saa varmaan tiskijukalta jos curling-huone ei tahdo löytyä. Itse siis tulen paikan päälle, kun lehtereille on tulossa muitakin kuin vain meikäläinen.  :Hymy: 

Katselin vielä tuota urheilutarjontaa sunnuntaille, niin näyttää hyvältä meidän kannalta. Euroopan jalkapallosarjat ovat maaottelutauolla. EM-koripallossa Suomi pelaa jo klo 17.30 eli se ehtii päättyä ennen Vuelta-lähetyksen alkua. Ainoa tapahtuma, joka on pyöräilyn kanssa päällekkäin on jääkiekon European Trophy -peli, jossa kohtaavat kaksi ruotsalaisjengiä. Pyöräily jyrää European Trophyt mennen tullen, kunhan vaan pyydetään kuva ja ääni curling-huoneeseen.

----------


## rhubarb

Eihän siellä TdH:ssa mene kuin joku 5 h, kivasti vielä ehtii suihkunkin kautta.

----------


## ristopee

Harmi että curling-huone oli varattu ja siellä katsottu pesäpallo venyi sen verran että jäi "selinit" kuulematta. Parempi tuuri ensi kerralla.

----------


## ristopee

Kokeillaan nyt kepillä jäätä. Onko intoa mennä katsomaan Helsinkiin sunnuntaina miesten mm-kisaa?

----------


## vetooo

Sports Academy, merkityt urheilutapahtumat

SUNNUNTAI 25.9.

F1:
15:00 Singaporen GP

Valioliiga:
18:00 QPR - Aston Villa

La Liga:
19:00 Granada - Osasuna

Serie A:
21:45 Parma - AS Roma 

Voi olla pyöräilyn ystävillä hankalaa, kun Ecclestonen vaunut vinkuvat Singaporessa ~klo 15-17. Eikös tuo MM-maantie pääty joskus kuuden kieppeillä?

----------


## ristopee

Jos sen curling-huoneen onnistuis vallottamaan heti eurosport-lähetyksen alussa?

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

No niin... Giro on käynnissä ja vuoristoetapit on alkamassa. 

Missä olisi kisastudio? Mikä olisi paras etappi kokoontumiselle ravintolaan, ja pyöräilystä nauttiminen porukalla?

----------


## Leopejo

Ja hyvin etukäteen sama kysymys koskien Tour de France:a, vaikka tänä vuonna vuoristoetapit eivät jaksa innostaa, mm. ainoa vuoristoetappi viikonloppuna.

----------


## vetooo

Onko arvon foorumilaisilla kiinnostusta raahautua johonkin Helsingin keskustan ravintolaan katsomaan Ranskan ympäriajoa?

Muita merkittäviä urheilutapahtumia ei ole heinäkuun puolivälissä. Jalkapallon EM-kisat ovat päättyneet ja olympialaiset alkavat vasta pe 27.7.

Tänä vuonna Tourin vuoristoetapit ovat profiililtaan poikkeuksellisen vaatimattomat, mutta eiköhän niissä koeta jonkinlaista kilvanajoa.

Viikonloput (30.6.-1.7., 7.7.-8.7., 14.7.-15.7. ja 21.7.-22.7.) eivät sisällä edes välttäviä vuoristo-osuuksia. Tästä syystä ehdottaisin seuraavia etappieja:

 *ke 18.7., 16. etappi, Pau - Bagneres de Luchon, 197,0 km*

*TAI*

*to 19.7., 17. etappi, Bagneres de Luchon - Peyragudes, 143,5 km*


Eli esittämäni vaihtoehdot ovat keskiviikko 18.7. ja torstai 19.7. Nuo lienevät parhaat vuoristoetapit.

Viime vuonna olimme katsomassa Touria sporttibaari Elmossa. Toissa vuonna mestana oli Sports Academy.

Onko innostusta nyt heinäkuussa? Laittakaa tähän ketjuun mielipiteitä mahdollisesta päivästä ja paikasta.

----------


## eklami

Täällä yksi kiinnostunut o/

----------


## Leopejo

> Muita merkittäviä urheilutapahtumia ei ole heinäkuun puolivälissä. Jalkapallon EM-kisat ovat päättyneet ja olympialaiset alkavat vasta pe 27.7.



Tour de Pologne! ;-)





> Onko innostusta nyt heinäkuussa? Laittakaa tähän ketjuun mielipiteitä mahdollisesta päivästä ja paikasta.



Innostusta olisi, mutta nuo päivämäärät ovat liian myöhään meikäläiselle.

----------


## ristopee

Kyllä minä _o/

----------


## Leopejo

Itse olen Helsingissä 5.7. - 10.7. Olisi kiva tavata ja katsoa etappi vaikka, kuten vetooo sanoi, parhaat etapit tulevat myöhemmin. 

Kuitenkin esim. launtaina 7. heinäkuuta on ensimmäinen maalinousu. Nousu on lyhyehkö mutta kiinnostava profiililtaan:

----------


## vetooo

Kyllähän la 7.7. onnistuu. Kyseessä on kuitenkin Tourin vaativin maalinousu...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## nustrom

Alustavasti mukana!

----------


## Leopejo

Jos mielenkiintoa vielä löytyy, voisiko joku (esim. vetooo) valita paikan ja ajan? Itse en Helsinkiä tunne enää niin hyvin.

T. Nimimerkki "Pitkästä aikaa Helsingissä".

----------


## vetooo

Muistat varmaan urheiluravintola Elmon? Olimme katsomassa Ranskan ympäriajoa samassa ravintolassa viime kesänä. Olisiko se hyvä? Eurosportin lähetys alkaa klo 15.00. Tämän hetken tiedon mukaan lauantai sopii minulle.

----------


## Leopejo

Muistan ja jos muuta kuulu tulen sinne lauantaina noin 15 maissa.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Muistan ja jos muuta kuulu tulen sinne lauantaina noin 15 maissa.



Vapaa iltapäivä tulossa, joten saatan hyvinkin liittyä seuraan. Laittakaa viesti tänne, jos peruuntuu jostain syystä.

----------


## eklami

Pakko vastata, että jyrkkä ehkä, tai jotain sinnepäin. Lähden aamusta ajelemaan Kuopion suunnilta kohti Helsinkiä, mutta pitää sitten vielä mökkikamppeet autosta purkaa jne. Tuskin kerken kolmeksi, mutta jos ei lähtö ja matka pahasti venähdä niin kerkeän varmaan ennen maalia paikalle.

----------


## vetooo

Älä Leopejo ihmettele jos en ole heti kolmelta paikalla. Saattaa venyä klo 15.30-15.45 paikkeille.

----------


## eklami

Paikalla. Formulat jyllää suurimmasta osasta screenejä vielä (sen mitä aika-ajot vielä kestää). Loosin pikkuruudusta näkyy pyöräilyäkin, joskin ainakin toistaiseksi selostuksetta.

----------


## eklami

Vaihdamme sports academyyn katsojaystävällisempien olosuhteiden perässä.

----------


## dirtyrider

Tuliko katselusta mitään tuolla ravitsemusliikkeissä tänä vuonna vai nauroiko ne pihalle?

----------


## vetooo

Kiitokset paikalla olleille. Siirryimme Elmosta Sports Academyhin, koska ensimmäisessä mestassa oli tarjolla postimerkin kokoinen tv-ruutu ilman ääniä. SA:ssa päästiin katsomaan etappia screenilta, mutta Selinien selostus hukkui kauppakeskuksen mainosääniin. Olimme siis siinä "terassilla".

----------


## Leopejo

Pärjäsimme ilman Seliniäkin. Kiitoksia kaikille, oli taas kiva seurata etappi foorumistien kanssa.

----------


## Kossu

> Onko arvon foorumilaisilla kiinnostusta raahautua johonkin Helsingin keskustan ravintolaan katsomaan Ranskan ympäriajoa?
> 
> Muita merkittäviä urheilutapahtumia ei ole heinäkuun puolivälissä. Jalkapallon EM-kisat ovat päättyneet ja olympialaiset alkavat vasta pe 27.7.
> 
> Tänä vuonna Tourin vuoristoetapit ovat profiililtaan poikkeuksellisen vaatimattomat, mutta eiköhän niissä koeta jonkinlaista kilvanajoa.
> 
> Viikonloput (30.6.-1.7., 7.7.-8.7., 14.7.-15.7. ja 21.7.-22.7.) eivät sisällä edes välttäviä vuoristo-osuuksia. Tästä syystä ehdottaisin seuraavia etappieja:
> 
>  *ke 18.7., 16. etappi, Pau - Bagneres de Luchon, 197,0 km*
> ...



Onkohan nämä 18.7. tai 19.7. edelleen voimassa? Muutama kiinnostunut kai oli. Kumpi paikka, jos vaikka pääsisin paikalle?

----------


## rhubarb

Sääennusteet nyt ovat mitä ovat, mutta huomenna voisi olla jopa ajokeliä. Torstai voisi olla siinä valossa parempi, mutta oma tuloni on joka tapauksessa epävarmaa, joten annan vain neljäsosaäänen torstaille.

----------


## groovyholmes

Olympialaisten maantieajoa Neliapilassa Nokialla skriinillä...

----------


## ristopee

Nostetaas taas tämä ylös muistin virkistykseksi. TdF:n jotain/joitain etappeja voisi taas yrittää organisoidusti kollektoitua seuraamaan.

----------


## Kemmi

Näkeekö TdF:ää jossain Turkulaisessa ravintelissa?

----------


## Leopejo

Minä olen varmasti mukana Helsingissä, jos (iso jos) olen silloin Suomessa.

----------


## ristopee

Mitens tämä, haluaako joku ottaa yhteyttä ravintoloihin että haluaako kukaan tukea ammattipyöräilyn seuraamista?

Sopivina päivinä ehdottaisin ensi viikon torstaita ja/tai lauantaita. Molempina päivinä lähetykset alkavat aikaisin, 13:15 ja 14:30, tällä päivämäärällä eurosportin nettisivun mukaan.

----------


## Leopejo

> Mitens tämä, haluaako joku ottaa yhteyttä ravintoloihin että haluaako kukaan tukea ammattipyöräilyn seuraamista?
> 
> Sopivina päivinä ehdottaisin ensi viikon torstaita ja/tai lauantaita. Molempina päivinä lähetykset alkavat aikaisin, 13:15 ja 14:30, tällä päivämäärällä eurosportin nettisivun mukaan.



Itse olen paikan päällä ja tulen mielelläni. Torstai olisi loistava (kiinnostavampi etappi, huono sää), mutta lauantai käy myös. En kuitenkaan ota yhteyttä ravintoloihin tms. kun tulen Suomeen vasta keskiviikkoiltana, eikä suomalaista puhelinnumeroakaan ole.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Itse olen paikan päällä ja tulen mielelläni. Torstai olisi loistava (kiinnostavampi etappi, huono sää), mutta lauantai käy myös. En kuitenkaan ota yhteyttä ravintoloihin tms. kun tulen Suomeen vasta keskiviikkoiltana, eikä suomalaista puhelinnumeroakaan ole.



Periaatteessa voisi ollakin mahdollista, mutta en voi vahvistaa osallistumistani ennen torstaita.

----------


## vetooo

Mulla näyttää huonolta to, pe ja la. En taida tänä vuonna ehtiä paikalle. Pitäkää lippu korkealla jos menette raflaan!

----------


## StantheMan

Päivän kisan SA:ssa tarkkailin. Hiljaista oli. Lärvin kaakeliin kuitenkin sain ennen poislähtöä  :Vink:

----------


## Kemmi

Nostetaan tätä, koska Tour.

Eli onk kukkaa mittää Helsinkis millonkaan?

----------


## ristopee

Voin planeettojen asentojen osuessa oikeaan osallistua seurantaan.

----------


## maupa

Turussa kukaan kiinnostunut tällaisesta?

----------


## vetooo

> Nostetaan tätä, koska Tour.
> 
> Eli onk kukkaa mittää Helsinkis millonkaan?



Tässä ovat vuoristoetappien ajankohdat:

- ma 14.7. (Belles Filles)
- pe 18.7. (Chamrousse)
- la 19.7. (Risoul)
- ti 22.7. (Bales)
- ke 23.7. (Pla d'Adet)
- to 24.7. (Hautacam)

Jos ajattelee puhtaasti kisatapahtumien kannalta, niin Pla d'Adet on mielestäni ehdottomasti paras. Neljän kovan vuoren päivä ja Pla d'Adetin maalinousussa ajetaan varmuudella kaasu pohjassa.

----------


## mmatabuena

Vetoo, you could pass me your mail by private, I will not let me for being a new user. It's important. Wanted to send a message 
Thank you

----------


## ristopee

Taisi tämä keskustelu jämähtää taas siihen että kaikki odottaa että joku ehdottaisi jotain päivää & sporttiravintolaa mihin mentäisiin katsomaan. Ihan niinkun viime vuosinakin. :P

No odotellaan... ehkä joku ehdottaa jotain....

----------

